# DNP 250mg vs 750mg



## fatboy89 (Mar 3, 2022)

For the bros who ran multiple cycles would you get the same results or different from

500mg @ 25 days
750mg @ 10 days + 1000mg @ 5 days

im near my goal but have stubborn love handle fat and wondered if i should low dose for longer or blast it

Thanks


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 3, 2022)

How do you feel at 500? Probably like shit, right? DNP is not something you “up the dose to get more results” just turns bad. With dnp, keep it simple, the stuff works but adding more in an effort to make it work harder ain’t a good idea. I can tolerate 600mg but I semi hate myself. I have taken 800 by being a dipshit and nit realized I took a dose, forgot I did, and took another…. It sucks. There are some that will run 800 or a gram but they have been doing it for years and know their body to the T and prepared. You could easily take that 1G and end up being your last cycle. Stick to the 500 if 500 has been working for you


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 3, 2022)

It's a stupid question that no one can answer, no cycle can be evaluated or compared to another cycle, because our body, bodyfat, diet, etc... are not without variables.

You'd need lab subjects under controlled conditions.

Increase your DNP as much as you can if allows you to train and sleep with a certain quality of life, and most importantly, without binge eating. 

In this case, lower doses for longer periods is easier and sure to execute.

Low doses is something independent to each subject.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2022)

fatboy89 said:


> For the bros who ran multiple cycles would you get the same results or different from
> 
> 500mg @ 25 days
> 750mg @ 10 days + 1000mg @ 5 days
> ...



Do you have any idea how dangerous this is? A full gram daily? As to the love handles, I feel your pain bro! It's very frustrating.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 3, 2022)

fatboy89 said:


> For the bros who ran multiple cycles would you get the same results or different from
> 
> 500mg @ 25 days
> 750mg @ 10 days + 1000mg @ 5 days
> ...


Those runs are absolutely insane dude. Probably overkill, my recommendation is 200mgs for 12 days or so. If your diet is good that is more than enough.


----------



## Ryu (Mar 4, 2022)

Guessing your caps are 250mg. I would do 250mg for 21-30 days. 

I dont know how you guys do anything over that. 200mg a day on top of a tight diet with cardio and training mixed in.  On the above Im a walking bag of shit most of the day energy wise with just enough in the tank to hit a good workout. Throw cravings and night sweats into the mix...and I really cant imagine doing 200+ and being able to function.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 4, 2022)

Ryu said:


> Guessing your caps are 250mg. I would do 250mg for 21-30 days.
> 
> I dont know how you guys do anything over that. 200mg a day on top of a tight diet with cardio and training mixed in.  On the above Im a walking bag of shit most of the day energy wise with just enough in the tank to hit a good workout. Throw cravings and night sweats into the mix...and I really cant imagine doing 200+ and being able to function.



I'm in the same boat as you, maybe I'm old or I prefer to sleep and rest, have some quality of life and not ruin the diet with binge eating every week, in the past I could tolerate a few cycles 300 mg for 6-8 days. The craziest cycle I had was 21 days on 300mg. Sometimes I've done a front load with 450mg, now it's 300mg if I want to get in and out fast.

I never got the impressive fat loss as so many people report, regardless of dosage, so I'm a poor responder.

Currently, I don't like to have more than 150mg a day, and I will take a day break every 2-3 days.

My sweet spot is 100mg a day, or 4 tabs of 150mg for 6 days. If I go over that amount, everything starts to go downhill, but I'm stubborn, and sometimes I do. 

With all drugs there are tolerance levels (as long as the DNP is dosed correctly). Some people take 200mg of coffee and go crazy, others will take 600mg and feel nothing. Same for train.

But yeah, I can't imagine taking 500mg of DNP for a few days.


----------



## MPM (Mar 8, 2022)

fatboy89 said:


> For the bros who ran multiple cycles would you get the same results or different from
> 
> 500mg @ 25 days
> 750mg @ 10 days + 1000mg @ 5 days
> ...


Seriously I don't understand why anyone runs more than 400mg.  Honestly 200mg is enough to see decent results for me.  I typically run 200mg for a few days and bump it up to 400 for another week or so.  I couldn't imagine how lethargic I'd feel at a gram.  Please don't treat dnp like the idiots did with things like Metabolife 20 years ago.  I'm not saying a gram will kill you but more is wasteful and simply not worth the sides.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 8, 2022)

MPM said:


> Seriously I don't understand why anyone runs more than 400mg.  Honestly 200mg is enough to see decent results for me.  I typically run 200mg for a few days and bump it up to 400 for another week or so.  I couldn't imagine how lethargic I'd feel at a gram.  Please don't treat dnp like the idiots did with things like Metabolife 20 years ago.  I'm not saying a gram will kill you but more is wasteful and simply not worth the sides.


A gram no but 1200mgs yes. 
That is the hidden danger with DNP, it's often overlooked now but back in the day it got a bad rap because the dosages that burn fat are very close to what will kill you.


----------



## MPM (Mar 8, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> A gram no but 1200mgs yes.
> That is the hidden danger with DNP, it's often overlooked now but back in the day it got a bad rap because the dosages that burn fat are very close to what will kill you.


I find it burns fat well at 200mg so...and the danger from dnp comes from half life and subsequent accumulated dosage.  I'd bet just about everyone over 100lbs could take a 1x dose of 1200mg without fatality but taken when one has been taking any amount in days prior you potentially run into trouble.  Dnp is only dangerous if you can't calculate metabolite breakdown and get greedy.


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 8, 2022)

If it’s my first time swimming do I jump into the deep or shallow end of the pool?


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 8, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> the dosages that burn fat are very close to what will kill you.



Well, it depends on what you consider close.

DNP works at doses as low as 50mg, so that's 10 times less than 500mg (which is hardly going to be fatal for most).

But it is not so much about the dose of 1 take, but the active dose inside your body. 

That is, you could take 600 mg only one time and be fine, but you could use 400 mg for 10 days and be screwed


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 8, 2022)

MPM said:


> Seriously I don't understand why anyone runs more than 400mg.  Honestly 200mg is enough to see decent results for me.  I typically run 200mg for a few days and bump it up to 400 for another week or so.  I couldn't imagine how lethargic I'd feel at a gram.  Please don't treat dnp like the idiots did with things like Metabolife 20 years ago.  I'm not saying a gram will kill you but more is wasteful and simply not worth the sides.



Dont see the issue
I can cut 25lbs in 6-8 weeks with 200mg
Add some Tren to maintain lean mass in a deficit and you're talking money.
and that's 150mg Tren

Less is more, I just go crazy hard in the nutrition instead of adding more drugs

Risk mitigation and harm reduction
Takes drugs but dint be a retard, ya know?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 8, 2022)

You realize this shit builds in your system right? So by the time you get to 750 you have more than that active in your body. 
As far as the love handles how about you just diet harder and/or longer? Add some cardio. Increase your intensity or volume or both in your training.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 8, 2022)

Just to add to this the actual half life is not known and has been reported anywhere from 24 hours to 2 weeks. 
I just for the life of me can’t understand why people take it. It is a literal poison. 
I don’t know of any competitors that have tried it more than once because it’s so hard to time correctly. 
The main people I find that use it are people that are too lazy to diet and then they just rebound and get fat again because they had no will power to diet to begin with. Or you have guys that are anorexic and need mental help. 
What ever happened to just t3 and/or clen?


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just to add to this the actual half life is not known and has been reported anywhere from 24 hours to 2 weeks.
> I just for the life of me can’t understand why people take it. It is a literal poison.
> I don’t know of any competitors that have tried it more than once because it’s so hard to time correctly.
> The main people I find that use it are people that are too lazy to diet and then they just rebound and get fat again because they had no will power to diet to begin with. Or you have guys that are anorexic and need mental help.
> What ever happened to just t3 and/or clen?


The only time I felt like I needed it was when I had low test levels and couldn’t get lean for the life of me. Nowadays all I need is maybe a week or two in a small deficit and more cardio , sniff a few more lines, to get back into shape. I never want to touch that crap again


----------



## Send0 (Mar 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just to add to this the actual half life is not known and has been reported anywhere from 24 hours to 2 weeks.
> I just for the life of me can’t understand why people take it. It is a literal poison.
> I don’t know of any competitors that have tried it more than once because it’s so hard to time correctly.
> The main people I find that use it are people that are too lazy to diet and then they just rebound and get fat again because they had no will power to diet to begin with. Or you have guys that are anorexic and need mental help.
> What ever happened to just t3 and/or clen?


T3 and clen are both catabolic. Clen is bad for the heart, and T3 can have it's own consequences; @snake for example had a scary situation directly related to T3 if I recall correctly.

A lot of things could be called poison at a given dose.

I use DNP at 200mg, and I'm definitely not lazy with my diet or cardio. I just want to move on with my life, and not waste months cutting. So I combine diet + cardio + DNP to get it over with.

DNP is currently being studied to help combat neurogenerative diseases, and a few other health cases. I doubt they'll get out of trial due to the risky side effect profile of DNP. My point here is someone in the medical/pharmaceutical community thinks there is some legitimate benefit to it; but I won't play this up too hard, because tons of things get interest and never come to market.

I wouldn't call DNP poison, but I recognize the risks to those who may be susceptible to them. However I'd say the risks with Clen are just as bad IMO.

I don't advocate for people to take it... but I'm comfortable with the side effect profile... especially because I'm not an idiot who's going to try to pound 800-1000mg. A single 200mg dose is more than enough to tackle my goals when combined with diet and cardio.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> T3 and clen are both catabolic. Clen is bad for the heart, and T3 can have it's own consequences; @snake for example had a scary situation directly related to T3 if I recall correctly.
> 
> A lot of things could be called poison at a given dose.
> 
> ...


Clen is anti catabolic. Clen at 20-40mcg with t3 at 50-75mcg isn’t harmful for someone who doesn’t have health problems. 
If you’re taking gear and eating enough protein you’re not going to lose muscle with those doses. 
If someone drinks enough water theyll die. 
The difference with dnp it’s half life is unpredictable and once you overdose you’re pretty much fucked. 
No I don’t think it’s safer than t3 or clen. 
The diet drugs are there to increase the deficit not create the deficit.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Clen is anti catabolic. Clen at 20-40mcg with t3 at 50-75mcg isn’t harmful for someone who doesn’t have health problems.
> If you’re taking gear and eating enough protein you’re not going to lose muscle with those doses.
> If someone drinks enough water theyll die.
> The difference with dnp it’s half life is unpredictable and once you overdose you’re pretty much fucked.
> ...


Clen and T3 are not safe if a person is a moron. We see people doing stupid doses of both all the time. Like I said in my post, everything is dose dependent.

No one is going to die from DNP at 100mg. I doubt anyone will die from DNP at 200mg.

I can say that I am back to feeling normal after 4 or 5 days off of a 2 week DNP cycle. What does that equal in half life, who the hell knows.. but to me that says it's not 2 weeks... It's not even a week. I would say maybe it's 48 hours at best, and more likely a bit less than that. However I acknowledge this is anecdotal, and not scientifically measured.

If you take enough gear? If I recall, you like to run pretty high dosages of AAS right? You don't see the irony of you preaching safety, just to trade it off for another health risk 😅? I mean that's fine, do what you're comfortable with... that's exactly what everyone should do.

We are not going to agree here; which is fine because it's not like I'm preaching to people to use DNP.

Out of curiosity, have you ever actually used DNP?


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Clen and T3 are not safe if a person is a moron. We see people doing stupid doses of both all the time. Like I said in my post, everything is dose dependent.
> 
> No one is going to die from DNP at 100mg. I doubt anyone will die from DNP at 200mg.
> 
> ...


You’re 100% correct. Everything is dose dependent and moron dependent. 

Oh yeah I abuse the shit of steroids have for years. I don’t ever advise anyone do what i do.
Im wreckless with myself not others. 

The difference in gear though is you’re not going to die from a couple cycles. 
I think gear is safer than any diet drug. 

No I’ve never used dnp. 

I also agree with that 100-200mg isn’t a death sentence. 
I also think it’s extremely dangerous to take ugl clen or t3 as I don’t trust ugls to be competent enough to dose mcgs. 

I do know that when you overdose on dnp though you’re pretty much fucked because there’s no medical way to reverse it.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re 100% correct. Everything is dose dependent and moron dependent.
> 
> Oh yeah I abuse the shit of steroids have for years. I don’t ever advise anyone do what i do.
> Im wreckless with myself not others.
> ...


Agreed... The problem with DNP and a lot of other drugs to assist with weight loss is exactly what you said in your first sentence; especially the moron dependent part.

Also correct that there's no way to course correct on DNP once you fuck up. Which makes me wonder why said morons immediately jump in to the deep end of the pool on things like this.

For some things, more is more. But when it comes to things like DNP, T3, clen, etc.. people should should really be overly cautious if they try to use it.

But maybe I shouldn't be so hard on those guys.... after all it has to be hard not to be a moron when you have "wires in your head" taking up space where your brain should be 😅


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Agreed... The problem with DNP and a lot of other drugs to assist with weight loss is exactly what you said in your first sentence; especially the moron dependent part.
> 
> Also correct that there's no way to course correct on DNP once you fuck up. Which makes me wonder why said morons immediately jump in to the deep end of the pool on things like this.
> 
> ...


And I thought you said we weren’t actually going to agree.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> And I thought you said we weren’t actually going to agree.


I was preparing myself for battle... But I guess we like each other too much to go at it like a pair of rams 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I was preparing myself for battle... But I guess we like each other too much to go at it like a pair of rams 🤣


That and there was nothing I could argue or disagree with.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That and there was nothing I could argue or disagree with.


Damnit, so basically you're saying I need to try harder.

Challenge accepted. Hold my beer, I'll be back. 🤣


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 8, 2022)

@Send0  just to make ya type a response - I believe you could die with the 100 or 200mg… if you go out and drink yourself under a table and knock yourself out. But yes, that dose ain’t going to kill no one else they are allergic as hell to it. It’s the people that see 200 ain’t bad and then they wanna take 600-1G and are wreckless. Don’t get me wrong, I csn take 600 but I know my body. There’s a few here that can do 1G but they have been doing it for years and are honed it but also not taking it like some of us who take 200mg for a month


----------



## Send0 (Mar 8, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> @Send0  just to make ya type a response - I believe you could die with the 100 or 200mg… if you go out and drink yourself under a table and knock yourself out. But yes, that dose ain’t going to kill no one else they are allergic as hell to it. It’s the people that see 200 ain’t bad and then they wanna take 600-1G and are wreckless. Don’t get me wrong, I csn take 600 but I know my body. There’s a few here that can do 1G but they have been doing it for years and are honed it but also not taking it like some of us who take 200mg for a month


My response is I agree 100% with the scenario you painted. I hope there aren't idiots that would do that, but I know they exist 😢.

For me I will live at 200mg and only for 2 weeks at a time (my butthole literally can't take a run longer than that... It needs recovery time 🤣).


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 8, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> @Send0  just to make ya type a response - I believe you could die with the 100 or 200mg… if you go out and drink yourself under a table and knock yourself out. But yes, that dose ain’t going to kill no one else they are allergic as hell to it. It’s the people that see 200 ain’t bad and then they wanna take 600-1G and are wreckless. Don’t get me wrong, I csn take 600 but I know my body. There’s a few here that can do 1G but they have been doing it for years and are honed it but also not taking it like some of us who take 200mg for a month


Sounds like a big issue is people confusing lack of negative effects with it not working. Would you agree?


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> My response is I agree 100% with the scenario you painted. I hope there aren't idiots that would do that, but I know they exist 😢.
> 
> For me I will live at 200mg and only for 2 weeks at a time (my butthole literally can't take a run longer than that... It needs recovery time 🤣).


Man you ain’t kidding. It doesn’t always hit me when I start but when it does, it sucks. I always start my cycle of it when I know I’ll be home for the first 5 days. After that, it tends to die down.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sounds like a big issue is people confusing lack of negative effects with it not working. Would you agree?


That’s exactly correct. People see the minimal sides from it at 100/200 and think that it’s 1) not working or 2) they can handle it. They end up taking more bc they expect to be sweating nonstop and losing weight. Some people don’t feel effects the way others do at the same dose, also same person can run 2 exact same runs and end up with completely different experience compared to the first one. More isn’t always better with dnp. Best way to run it is the basic approach. Read your body and then slowly alter regimen on future cycles till you find your “perfect “ one - but that can change. You just know your limits and also it’s based on your diet. DNP will work, if it’s real dnp, it’s not possible to not work. So people who think it isn’t are fooling themselves and setting up for issues


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just to add to this the actual half life is not known and has been reported anywhere from 24 hours to 2 weeks.



No one knows exactly the half-life, but it's certainly not 2 weeks. It is established that it is 36 hours, could it be? I can only speak from my experience, I feel that it is something more.

If I run a 10 day cycle, I'm sure I'll be suffering the benefits and side effects for up to 4-6 more days after the cycle is finished. 

The worst day is always the day after the cycle ends, it is when there are more doses circulating in your system.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 12, 2022)

I've heard of someone dying on 400mg, "only" made it to day 44. It was in the news. Everything is a different creature with different features!


----------



## Brum (May 16, 2022)

All the help posted in here, zero response from the original poster which shows its another one whose registered here instead of fat fighters.
Posts they plan on taking an amount of dnp that will make him very ill ( typical fat lazy attitude of more is best).
Doesnt get the congrats posts and encouragement to take the planned dosage and is that lazy they cant even use their fat fingers to thank the good people for their advise.
It seems all the lazy fat people are being directed to this site in the hope we will all cheer them on shovelling DNP in their fat mouthes with their mcdonalds.


----------

